# Brucie's first few days



## Bruciebudgie (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi everyone, I'm following the advice given earlier and taking things slowly with Brucie.
From what I remember, although nearly 11 years is a long time, Freddie settled in immediately and was a happy little soul from day one. Brucie seems so subdued though, now I do realise I'm a worrier and I'm trying not to but I think he seems so sad, he's not chirping much, only a few times a day. I hate the thought he might be unhappy and bored.
I've read so many times they need time to settle in and keep telling myself that's what's happening.
How long is normal for a new budgie to be subdued? He has a couple of toys in his cage but has shown no interest in them whatsover. Is there anymore I can do? 
Thank you everybody


----------



## Sim (Apr 22, 2019)

When I bought my first budgie, Sid, he acted just like Brucie.
He was very quiet, only moved when he had to drink or eat, and had no interest in the toy (a swing) in his cage.
But after almost five years, he is still with me. 
Brucie, just like you have read, needs time to settle, as he almost certainly lived with other budgies and now he is alone in an unknown piace.
If he eats, drinks and doesn't show any sign of sickness, there is no reason to worry. 
I hope I helped you! And good luck! :001_smile:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Each budgie is a unique individual. While Freddie settled in quickly the fact that Brucie is taking longer to do so is nothing to be concerned about. 
It may take a few weeks for him to feel comfortable in his new surroundings.

Once Brucie has acclimated a bit more, you can begin showing him how to play with his toys. 
Ring the bells and make excited sounds when you do so.
Once Brucie is able to come out of his cage then you can set up a little playground area for him. 
When he accepts you as his new flock member and is comfortable interacting with you then you'll see a difference in his personality. 
Remember settling in, as well as taming and bonding is all about TRUST. You have'll to be patient and take things at Brucie's pace.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Bruciebudgie (Apr 25, 2019)

Oooh, thank you.
Think it was just reassurance I was after.
He is eating and drinking so no problems there
I've already bought him a new playground ready for his adventures knowing how much Freddie loved his.
Thank you x


----------



## jcorbi82 (Sep 4, 2018)

Bruciebudgie said:


> Oooh, thank you.
> Think it was just reassurance I was after.
> He is eating and drinking so no problems there &#128513;
> I've already bought him a new playground ready for his adventures knowing how much Freddie loved his.
> Thank you x


Oh they LOVE playgrounds! My feathered friends started out on those before I got them the cage! Free flight and play.. Happy parakeets!

So happy for you and Brucie!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It all sounds normal . It takes some individuals more time to settle and explore than others.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Budgies do have different personalities. I have had many budgiesover the years, and I have enjoyed many personality types of them.


----------



## vamiii (Feb 21, 2016)

Bruciebudgie said:


> Oooh, thank you.
> Think it was just reassurance I was after.
> He is eating and drinking so no problems there
> I've already bought him a new playground ready for his adventures knowing how much Freddie loved his.
> Thank you x


My Risky was the same 4 years ago. I had to hand feed him and give him water. It took 4 weeks to get him to even move around. A few months passed before he would even interact with our other budgie Troy. Now you can't tear them apart. Risky loves to have his neck rubbed. Great pets, part of the family.. Be patient.


----------



## Bruciebudgie (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks for your replies, it's lovely to have reassurance and hear other budgie owners experiences, and.... he definitely does seem more settled this last couple of days


----------

